# Willow Tree



## goldenlight (Mar 31, 2011)

Is this the most wonderful song ever written ?
Im guessing... Wiltshire at the time of Henry 8th ...
written by some unknown musical genius...

go here





Brilliant choir and orchestra too
any clues ?


----------

